# Ubuntu Hardy Jerky Performance !



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 25, 2008)

I Installed Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy on my lappy a few days ago and since then am experiencing lags and jerks most of the time .

My System Config:
Dell XPS 1330
Core2Duo T8300
4GB DDR2
8400GS
200GB 7200 RPM HDD

Even though i've installed the latest 'binary' nvidia drivers and am running the system on AC power my system feels unresponsive .

Often when i open a new terminal , it lags for a few second n then comes back to normal. Also while moving windows , the edges look all jagged n window movement is jerky.

This does not happen with Ubuntu 7.10 or any other distro . So is there any stability issue with Ubuntu 8.04 ?


----------



## kalpik (Jun 25, 2008)

Running Compiz? Disable it and then see.. Also please paste your /etc/hosts file.


----------



## Sathish (Jun 25, 2008)

I had some issues on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS...
some times, Package manager corrupts  while updating packages from online..
and Compiz causes lot of problems using with comiz fusion startup icon & Emerald theme manager)

So i already converted from Ubuntu to Mandriva 2008 Spring..
Say good buy to Ubnuntu  LTS


----------



## kalpik (Jun 25, 2008)

Which mirror are you using? Paste your /etc/apt/sources.list


----------



## Sathish (Jun 25, 2008)

default selected mirrors....


----------



## abhinandh (Jun 25, 2008)

hey.....my desktop too has had huge performance drop in hardy......
mine too is a c2d with 1gb of ram.....

so i dumped it


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 25, 2008)

Zeeshan, post a log of dmesg. Lets see what the issue is... also run some cpu intensive task and check tif the cpu is scaling properly.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 25, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Zeeshan, post a log of dmesg. Lets see what the issue is... also run some cpu intensive task and check tif the cpu is scaling properly.


 CPU is scaling properly coz i compiled PHP 5.2.6 n CPU usage is showing 100% n full clock speed . i'll post dmesg log as soon as i boot into Ubuntu.



kalpik said:


> Running Compiz? Disable it and then see.. Also please paste your /etc/hosts file.


 Compiz ran perfectly on 7.10 with all effects turned on . Without Compiz it's isn't fun .

Although i'd certainly like to know how to disable the transparent title bar in Hardy , it's quite annoying .


----------



## Pat (Jun 25, 2008)

Is your cpufreqd scheme set to the max speed (not performance,dynamic or powersave)?
Also its worth checking if Compiz is the culprit! So try disabling it and see if there is any change!



Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Although i'd certainly like to know how to disable the transparent title bar in Hardy , it's quite annoying .



If you dont wanna use command-line and have Compiz icon available in systray, right click on it and change the window decorator or window manager from Compiz to GTK!


----------



## Pathik (Jun 25, 2008)

Dont know if it will work, but try disabling all powersaving options. Also try disabling Speedstep in the Bios


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 25, 2008)

^^^ disabling speedstep thats a bad idea. The laptop is meant to work with speedstep. Lets try to find out why its sluggish. 

Oh btw zeeshan, try disabling Tracker from startup (sessions), and beagle too if its there.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 25, 2008)

dmesg log

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.24-16-generic (buildd@palmer) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 (Ubuntu 2.6.24-16.30-generic)
[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000dfe6d800 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000dfe6d800 - 00000000e0000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000f4000000 - 00000000f8000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed18000 - 00000000fed1c000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000feda6000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee10000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffe00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000100002000 - 0000000120000000 (usable)
[    0.000000] Warning only 4GB will be used.
[    0.000000] Use a HIGHMEM64G enabled kernel.
[    0.000000] 3200MB HIGHMEM available.
[    0.000000] 896MB LOWMEM available.
[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 1048576) 0 entries of 256 used
[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
[    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096
[    0.000000]   Normal       4096 ->   229376
[    0.000000]   HighMem    229376 ->  1048576
[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node
[    0.000000] early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges
[    0.000000]     0:        0 ->  1048576
[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 1048576
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31
[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 6400 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 812800 pages, LIFO batch:31
[    0.000000]   Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP signature @ 0xC00FBBF0 checksum 0
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000FBBF0, 0024 (r2 DELL  )
[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT DFE6F200, 005C (r1 DELL    M08     27D80415 ASL        61)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP DFE6F09C, 00F4 (r4 DELL    M08     27D80415 ASL        61)
[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT DFE6F800, 5733 (r2 INT430 SYSFexxx     1001 INTL 20050624)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS DFE7E000, 0040
[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET DFE6F300, 0038 (r1 DELL    M08            1 ASL        61)
[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC DFE6F400, 0068 (r1 DELL    M08     27D80415 ASL        47)
[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG DFE6F3C0, 003E (r16 DELL    M08     27D80415 ASL        61)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC DFE6F49C, 0176 (r1 DELL    M08     27D80415 ASL        61)
[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT DFE6EFC0, 0028 (r1 DELL    M08     27D80415 ASL        61)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT DFE6D97A, 04CC (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20050624)
[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008
[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
[    0.000000] Processor #0 7:7 APIC version 20
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)
[    0.000000] Processor #1 7:7 APIC version 20
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])
[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
[    0.000000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs
[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000
[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at e2000000 (gap: e0000000:14000000)
[    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
[    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000
[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1040384
[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=UUID=4b118c37-15e0-41e3-8f2a-8ec82192c31c ro quiet splash
[    0.000000] mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)
[    0.000000] mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)
[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.
[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)
[    0.000000] Detected 2394.162 MHz processor.
[   12.239523] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
[   12.239525] console [tty0] enabled
[   12.239797] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[   12.240040] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
[   12.385607] Memory: 3621656k/4194304k available (2157k kernel code, 45464k reserved, 998k data, 364k init, 2750900k highmem)
[   12.385613] virtual kernel memory layout:
[   12.385614]     fixmap  : 0xfff4b000 - 0xfffff000   ( 720 kB)
[   12.385614]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)
[   12.385615]     vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)
[   12.385616]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)
[   12.385617]       .init : 0xc041b000 - 0xc0476000   ( 364 kB)
[   12.385617]       .data : 0xc031b5a4 - 0xc0414dc4   ( 998 kB)
[   12.385618]       .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc031b5a4   (2157 kB)
[   12.385620] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.
[   12.385655] SLUB: Genslabs=11, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=2, Nodes=1
[   12.385767] hpet clockevent registered
[   12.465635] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4793.14 BogoMIPS (lpj=9586294)
[   12.465654] Security Framework initialized
[   12.465659] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
[   12.465670] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
[   12.465673] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
[   12.465679] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
[   12.465780] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0008e3bd 00000000 00000001 00000001
[   12.465786] monitor/mwait feature present.
[   12.465787] using mwait in idle threads.
[   12.465791] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K
[   12.465792] CPU: L2 cache: 3072K
[   12.465794] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
[   12.465795] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0
[   12.465797] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0008e3bd 00000000 00000001 00000001
[   12.465804] Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.
[   12.465813] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.
[   12.481927] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
[   12.483246] Early unpacking initramfs... done
[   12.738768] ACPI: Core revision 20070126
[   12.738803] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.
[   12.741900] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8300  @ 2.40GHz stepping 06
[   12.741912] SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code
[   12.742516] Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000
[   12.752792] Initializing CPU#1
[   12.832995] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4787.97 BogoMIPS (lpj=9575940)
[   12.833001] CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0008e3bd 00000000 00000001 00000001
[   12.833004] monitor/mwait feature present.
[   12.833007] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K
[   12.833008] CPU: L2 cache: 3072K
[   12.833009] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
[   12.833010] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1
[   12.833011] CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0008e3bd 00000000 00000001 00000001
[   12.833593] CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8300  @ 2.40GHz stepping 06
[   12.833611] Total of 2 processors activated (9581.11 BogoMIPS).
[   12.833805] ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs
[   12.833987] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
[   12.980821] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.
[   13.000800] Brought up 2 CPUs
[   13.000819] CPU0 attaching sched-domain:
[   13.000821]  domain 0: span 03
[   13.000822]   groups: 01 02
[   13.000824] CPU1 attaching sched-domain:
[   13.000825]  domain 0: span 03
[   13.000826]   groups: 02 01
[   13.000976] net_namespace: 64 bytes
[   13.000983] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
[   13.001330] Time: 19:00:21  Date: 06/25/08
[   13.001350] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[   13.001475] EISA bus registered
[   13.001478] ACPI: bus type pci registered
[   13.012078] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfad46, last bus=14
[   13.012079] PCI: Using configuration type 1
[   13.012081] Setting up standard PCI resources
[   13.018359] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
[   13.054405] ACPI: SSDT DFE7E080, 0043 (r1  LMPWR  DELLLOM     1001 INTL 20050624)
[   13.054526] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
[   13.054528] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)
[   13.054537] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
[   13.071391] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
[   13.072286] PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO
[   13.072290] PCI quirk: region 1080-10bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO
[   13.073984] PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0
[   13.074032] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
[   13.074340] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]
[   13.074448] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]
[   13.074519] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]
[   13.074604] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]
[   13.074688] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP04._PRT]
[   13.074771] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP06._PRT]
[   13.082916] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 11) *7
[   13.082999] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7) *10
[   13.083080] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 9 10 11) *4
[   13.083160] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11)
[   13.083242] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)
[   13.083324] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)
[   13.083406] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)
[   13.083484] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
[   13.083582] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
[   13.083603] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[   13.083608] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
[   13.113099] pnpacpi: exceeded the max number of mem resources: 12
[   13.113244] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices
[   13.113245] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
[   13.113247] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP
[   13.113386] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[   13.113388] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
[   13.200368] NET: Registered protocol family 8
[   13.200369] NET: Registered protocol family 20
[   13.200393] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0
[   13.200396] hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz
[   13.201420] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled
[   13.204357] Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.
[   13.204362] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0
[   13.204442] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1
[   13.220314] system 00:05: ioport range 0xc80-0xcff could not be reserved
[   13.220319] system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff has been reserved
[   13.220323] system 00:09: ioport range 0x900-0x97f has been reserved
[   13.220325] system 00:09: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
[   13.220327] system 00:09: ioport range 0x1000-0x1005 has been reserved
[   13.220329] system 00:09: ioport range 0x1008-0x100f has been reserved
[   13.220332] system 00:0a: ioport range 0xf400-0xf4fe has been reserved
[   13.220334] system 00:0a: ioport range 0x1006-0x1007 has been reserved
[   13.220336] system 00:0a: ioport range 0x100a-0x1059 could not be reserved
[   13.220338] system 00:0a: ioport range 0x1060-0x107f has been reserved
[   13.220340] system 00:0a: ioport range 0x1080-0x10bf has been reserved
[   13.220342] system 00:0a: ioport range 0x10c0-0x10df has been reserved
[   13.220343] system 00:0a: ioport range 0x1010-0x102f has been reserved
[   13.220345] system 00:0a: ioport range 0x809-0x809 has been reserved
[   13.220349] system 00:0b: iomem range 0x0-0x9efff could not be reserved
[   13.220351] system 00:0b: iomem range 0x9f000-0x9ffff could not be reserved
[   13.220353] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff could not be reserved
[   13.220355] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved
[   13.220357] system 00:0b: iomem range 0x100000-0xdfe6d7ff could not be reserved
[   13.220359] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xdfe6d800-0xdfefffff could not be reserved
[   13.220361] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xdff00000-0xdfffffff could not be reserved
[   13.220363] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xdff00000-0xe06fffff could not be reserved
[   13.220365] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xffe00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved
[   13.220367] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xffa00000-0xffbfffff has been reserved
[   13.220369] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec0ffff could not be reserved
[   13.220370] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee0ffff could not be reserved
[   13.250612] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
[   13.250614]   IO window: e000-efff
[   13.250617]   MEM window: fa000000-feafffff
[   13.250619]   PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff
[   13.250621] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0
[   13.250622]   IO window: disabled.
[   13.250627]   MEM window: disabled.
[   13.250631]   PREFETCH window: disabled.
[   13.250636] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1
[   13.250637]   IO window: disabled.
[   13.250642]   MEM window: f9f00000-f9ffffff
[   13.250646]   PREFETCH window: disabled.
[   13.250651] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3
[   13.250653]   IO window: d000-dfff
[   13.250658]   MEM window: f9c00000-f9efffff
[   13.250662]   PREFETCH window: f0000000-f01fffff
[   13.250668] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.5
[   13.250669]   IO window: disabled.
[   13.250674]   MEM window: f9b00000-f9bfffff
[   13.250677]   PREFETCH window: disabled.
[   13.250683] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0
[   13.250684]   IO window: disabled.
[   13.250689]   MEM window: f9a00000-f9afffff
[   13.250692]   PREFETCH window: disabled.
[   13.250706] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   13.250710] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64
[   13.250731] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   13.250736] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64
[   13.250758] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   13.250763] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64
[   13.250785] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[   13.250790] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64
[   13.250811] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   13.250816] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64
[   13.250829] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64
[   13.250837] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[   13.288214] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[   13.288359] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
[   13.288659] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[   13.288808] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
[   13.288809] TCP reno registered
[   13.300243] checking if image is initramfs... it is
[   13.802142] Freeing initrd memory: 7700k freed
[   13.802265] Simple Boot Flag at 0x79 set to 0x1
[   13.802702] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[   13.802714] audit(1214420421.293:1): initialized
[   13.802916] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages
[   13.804241] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
[   13.804296] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[   13.804390] io scheduler noop registered
[   13.804391] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[   13.804392] io scheduler deadline registered
[   13.804400] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
[   13.804530] Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
[   13.804606] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64
[   13.804635] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability
[   13.804660] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]
[   13.804683] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie02]
[   13.804741] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64
[   13.804797] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability
[   13.804840] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]
[   13.804861] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]
[   13.804949] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64
[   13.805004] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability
[   13.805048] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]
[   13.805069] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]
[   13.805156] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64
[   13.805211] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability
[   13.805254] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]
[   13.805276] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]
[   13.805361] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64
[   13.805417] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability
[   13.805460] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie00]
[   13.805481] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie02]
[   13.805670] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[   14.159457] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[   14.176381] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
[   14.176487] hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy
[   14.176531] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[   14.177323] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
[   14.177368] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input0
[   14.177430] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
[   14.180694] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[   14.180697] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[   14.202679] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[   14.202749] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[   14.202755] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1
[   14.202783] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[   14.202785] cpuidle: using governor ladder
[   14.202786] cpuidle: using governor menu
[   14.202844] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[   14.202863] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[   14.202883] registered taskstats version 1
[   14.202987]   Magic number: 12:854:41
[   14.202989]   hash matches device ttyea
[   14.203030] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found
[   14.203032] EDD information not available.
[   14.203197] Freeing unused kernel memory: 364k freed
[   14.206051] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1
[   15.356608] fuse init (API version 7.9)
[   15.370814] ACPI: SSDT DFE6E4B0, 02C8 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)
[   15.370948] ACPI: SSDT DFE6DE46, 05E5 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20050624)
[   15.371358] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state
[   15.371360] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state
[   15.371361] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state
[   15.371441] ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])
[   15.371445] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)
[   15.371585] ACPI: SSDT DFE6E778, 00C4 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)
[   15.371706] ACPI: SSDT DFE6E42B, 0085 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Cst     3000 INTL 20050624)
[   15.372257] ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])
[   15.372261] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)
[   15.377566] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (50 C)
[   15.492229] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
[   15.492245] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
[   15.492503] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
[   15.493282] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0
[   15.493321] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[   15.493331] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64
[   15.493334] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller
[   15.493516] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[   15.493546] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 19, io base 0x00006f20
[   15.493640] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   15.493655] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   15.493658] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   15.596334] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
[   15.596345] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64
[   15.596349] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller
[   15.596365] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
[   15.596396] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 20, io base 0x00006f00
[   15.596477] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   15.596493] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   15.596496] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   15.668306] SCSI subsystem initialized
[   15.679089] libata version 3.00 loaded.
[   15.700151] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[   15.700161] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64
[   15.700165] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller
[   15.700181] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
[   15.700208] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 19, io base 0x00006f80
[   15.700316] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   15.700333] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   15.700336] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   15.803996] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
[   15.804007] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64
[   15.804010] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller
[   15.804027] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
[   15.804055] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 20, io base 0x00006f60
[   15.804133] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   15.804151] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   15.804154] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   15.908822] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
[   15.908831] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64
[   15.908835] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller
[   15.908852] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
[   15.908881] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 21, io base 0x00006f40
[   15.908963] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   15.908979] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   15.908982] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
[   16.012687] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
[   16.012700] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64
[   16.012703] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller
[   16.012720] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6
[   16.016609] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1
[   16.016615] PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7
[   16.016619] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 21, io mem 0xfed1c400
[   16.044539] usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
[   16.055505] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
[   16.055623] usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   16.055639] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   16.055643] hub 6-0:1.0: 4 ports detected
[   16.163405] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[   16.163418] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64
[   16.163423] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller
[   16.163450] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7
[   16.167352] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1
[   16.167358] PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7
[   16.167361] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 19, io mem 0xfed1c000
[   16.180289] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
[   16.180408] usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   16.180424] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   16.180427] hub 7-0:1.0: 6 ports detected
[   16.185980] usb 3-2: device descriptor read/all, error -71
[   16.283285] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:01.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[   16.335881] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[f9aff800-f9afffff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]
[   16.339999] tg3.c:v3.86 (November 9, 2007)
[   16.340041] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:09:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   16.340055] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:09:00.0 to 64
[   16.502730] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -8791415398 ns)
[   16.506721] Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.
[   16.523287] eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95906) rev c002 PHY(5906)] (PCI Express) 10/100Base-TX Ethernet 00:1d:09:3f:fb:44
[   16.523291] eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] WireSpeed[0] TSOcap[0]
[   16.523293] eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]
[   16.523329] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0
[   16.523354] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   16.523400] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: nr_ports (3) and implemented port map (0x5) don't match, using nr_ports
[   16.523402] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: forcing PORTS_IMPL to 0x7
[   16.556798] usb 7-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
[   16.694611] usb 7-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   16.845777] usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
[   16.852136] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[394fc000361a8558]
[   16.856339] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 3 ports 3 Gbps 0x7 impl SATA mode
[   16.856344] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo pio slum part 
[   16.856352] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64
[   16.856592] scsi0 : ahci
[   16.856712] scsi1 : ahci
[   16.856825] scsi2 : ahci
[   16.857011] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfebfb800 port 0xfebfb900 irq 218
[   16.857014] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfebfb800 port 0xfebfb980 irq 218
[   16.857016] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfebfb800 port 0xfebfba00 irq 218
[   16.864091] usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   16.891649] usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
[   16.924313] usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   16.925372] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
[   16.934172] input: Logitech Optical USB Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/input/input2
[   16.935199] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
[   16.936894] ata1.00: ATA-7: ST9200420ASG, 3.ADD, max UDMA/133
[   16.936897] ata1.00: 390721968 sectors, multi 8: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)
[   16.937710] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133
[   16.940307] input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2
[   16.940325] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
[   16.940333] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
[   16.968534] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)
[   16.986995] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[   16.987179] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST9200420ASG     3.AD PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[   16.987397] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   16.987424] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.1 to 64
[   16.987435] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1f.1 disabled
[   16.991478] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.12
[   16.991487] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   16.991513] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.1 to 64
[   16.991564] scsi3 : ata_piix
[   16.991598] scsi4 : ata_piix
[   16.992055] ata4: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x6fa0 irq 14
[   16.992057] ata5: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x6fa8 irq 15
[   16.996358] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
[   16.998117] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 390721968 512-byte hardware sectors (200050 MB)
[   16.998135] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[   16.998137] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[   16.998148] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[   16.998183] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 390721968 512-byte hardware sectors (200050 MB)
[   16.998189] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[   16.998191] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[   16.998202] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[   16.998204]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >
[   17.162991] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
[   17.166390] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
[   17.302832] ata4.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVD+/-RW GSA-S10N, A101, max UDMA/33
[   17.473399] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33
[   17.473464] ata5: port disabled. ignoring.
[   17.475765] scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GSA-S10N A101 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[   17.475846] scsi 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
[   17.481108] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
[   17.486540] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda caddy
[   17.486545] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
[   17.486600] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
[   17.549361] Attempting manual resume
[   17.549364] swsusp: Resume From Partition 8:6
[   17.549365] PM: Checking swsusp image.
[   17.549532] PM: Resume from disk failed.
[   17.573063] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[   17.573073] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[   23.645265] Linux agpgart interface v0.102
[   23.714918] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[   23.748841] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
[   23.780905] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)
[   23.880514] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)
[   23.892738] input: Lid Switch as /devices/virtual/input/input3
[   23.893169] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]
[   23.893203] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input4
[   23.920488] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]
[   23.920550] input: Sleep Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input5
[   23.952428] ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]
[   23.988710] ACPI: WMI-Acer: Mapper loaded
[   24.223413] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/device:2e/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input6
[   24.243907] ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)
[   24.252219] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input7
[   24.275850] ACPI: Video Device [VID1] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)
[   24.275965] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/LNXVIDEO:02/input/input8
[   24.307802] ACPI: Video Device [VID2] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)
[   24.462506] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
[   24.714620] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   24.714630] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64
[   24.714730] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:53:07 PST 2008
[   25.128880] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.0
[   25.128883] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation
[   25.129011] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0c:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   25.129025] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0c:00.0 to 64
[   25.129043] iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
[   25.288964] Linux video capture interface: v2.00
[   25.327470] iTCO_vendor_support: vendor-support=0
[   25.369984] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Laptop Integrated Webcam (05a9:2640)
[   25.370354] uvcvideo: Failed to query (135) UVC control 1 (unit 0) : -32 (exp. 26).
[   25.389966] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input9
[   25.427435] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo
[   25.427439] USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)
[   25.475820] iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.02 (26-Jul-2007)
[   25.475891] iTCO_wdt: Found a ICH8M TCO device (Version=2, TCOBASE=0x1060)
[   25.475926] iTCO_wdt: initialized. heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0)
[   25.485709] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver
[   25.485711] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman
[   25.534634] ricoh-mmc: Ricoh MMC Controller disabling driver
[   25.534637] ricoh-mmc: Copyright(c) Philip Langdale
[   25.773591] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[   25.773741] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
[   25.773977] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
[   26.092175] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.3, id: 0x1c0b1, caps: 0xa04753/0x200000
[   26.097685] sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:03:01.1 [1180:0822] (rev 22)
[   26.097708] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:01.1[B] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
[   26.097758] mmc0: SDHCI at 0xf9aff400 irq 22 DMA
[   26.102098] ricoh-mmc: Ricoh MMC controller found at 0000:03:01.2 [1180:0843] (rev 12)
[   26.102108] ricoh-mmc: Controller is now disabled.
[   26.168523] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
[   26.168557] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64
[   26.195497] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input10
[   26.199325] iwl3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:
[   26.199327] Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.
[   26.205418] iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC
[   26.215426] iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC
[   26.235374] iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC
[   26.262877] iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC
[   26.282787] iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels
[   26.290986] dcdbas dcdbas: Dell Systems Management Base Driver (version 5.6.0-3.2)
[   26.545004] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
[   26.577613] tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.
[   26.577615] tg3: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.
[   26.578861] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready
[   26.617937] Adding 465844k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:465844k
[   27.151915] EXT3 FS on sda5, internal journal
[   28.233349] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
[   28.497205] No dock devices found.
[   29.315516] apm: BIOS not found.
[   29.438697] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[   29.542267] audit(1214400648.066:2): type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" name="/dev/tty" pid=5324 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" namespace="default"
[   30.522463] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11
[   30.522614] NET: Registered protocol family 31
[   30.522618] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
[   30.522624] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
[   30.578274] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.9
[   30.578282] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[   30.679903] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[   30.679912] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[   30.679914] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8
[   34.510375] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
[   42.419770] CPU0 attaching NULL sched-domain.
[   42.419779] CPU1 attaching NULL sched-domain.
[   42.432560] CPU0 attaching sched-domain:
[   42.432571]  domain 0: span 03
[   42.432575]   groups: 01 02
[   42.432581] CPU1 attaching sched-domain:
[   42.432585]  domain 0: span 03
[   42.432588]   groups: 02 01
[  971.695907] tg3: eth0: Link is down.
[ 1334.547444] tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.
[ 1334.547454] tg3: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.
[ 1341.056237] tg3: eth0: Link is down.
[ 1342.181594] tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.
[ 1342.181597] tg3: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.
```

/etc/hosts

```
127.0.0.1 localhost
127.0.1.1 zeeshan-laptop

# The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
fe00::0 ip6-localnet
ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
```

@pat i do not have compiz icon installed , how to do it from the command line .

Also , i do not want to disable compiz , just the transparent titles and borders


----------



## Pat (Jun 25, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> @pat i do not have compiz icon installed , how to do it from the command line .
> 
> Also , i do not want to disable compiz , just the transparent titles and borders



Try this 



> metacity --replace



Also alternatively you can try these:



> emerald --replace


 &


> compiz --replace



But I guess you should still install compiz fusion icon. It should be available if you search in "Add/Remove Software" (Just search for Compiz icon)


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 25, 2008)

usinig 
	
	



```
metacity --replace
```
 disables all effects


----------



## Pat (Jun 25, 2008)

I am sorry..that command changes window manager and not window decorator which I wanted you to try..

You should try this instead

gtk-window-decorator --replace or 
emerald --replace

Also how about trying compiz-fusion icon ?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 25, 2008)

if you have enough memory and still system is slow ,compiz may not be the reason.

check from gnome-system-monitor or cli "top" or "htop" commands ,the application which is using most RAM. renice the app to a lower position .memory leak also may be a reason.

there may be some gconf entries which can/may speed up  consider nvidia driver too.(*try "vesa" or "nv" driver by editing xorg.conf and check whether the problem is resolved.*) .
also consider download and install using nvidia installer ,the latest nvidia 173.14.5 driver .

disabling ipv6 is the most common solution which I found with most Ubuntu versions esp for faster inet connxns.(add "blacklist ipv6" without quotes in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file as root ).

also consider a  bug report and have a look at this thread:
* Hardy is BY FAR the worst Ubuntu version yet. LOCKUP WARNING!!!  *

some random tips :
enable "gnome-power-manager" at boot.
remove unwanted session startups.
and lastly try a different kernel or optimized kernel like the ones available rarewares.org(zen sources) or compile yourself a custom kernel.

I think most prolly ,the culprit is GRAPHICS DRIVER.


some other things you can do : remove beagle,trackerd ,network-manager+dependencies ,make sure swap exists and enabled(free -m)


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 25, 2008)

Yup i too think that the culprit is the graphics driver .

because i reinstalled ubuntu and after fresh install everything seemed to be fine.

but when i installed nvidia driver , things became sluggish again .

as for memory leak there's none , current memory usage is around 600MB.

I'll try installing the latest drivers from nvidia site

Update:
Whoa the performance degradation seems to be caused from something very obscure .

The performance magically increased when i removed logitech usb mouse and detoriates once again if i plug the mouse in!

Can the mouse driver really be the cause of the performance degradation ??


----------



## praka123 (Jun 26, 2008)

^ofcourse!some drivers are buggy ,reverse engineered  you know!  
also I recommend you upgrade to latest nvidia driver(not available in ubuntu).


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 26, 2008)

People don't know how to disable Compiz  OMG. Right click and Select Change Desktop Background, I The Effects Menu Select "No Desktop Effects" .. No need to install Compiz Icon. Apart from that try using Mandriva 2008.1


----------



## kalpik (Jun 26, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> /etc/hosts
> 
> ```
> [B]127.0.0.1 localhost
> ...


This is the problem.. Change it to:

```
[B]127.0.0.1 localhost [/B][B]zeeshan-laptop[/B][B]
127.0.1.1 zeeshan-laptop
[/B]
```
Then to be safe, reboot once (else a logout plus login should do the trick well too!)


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 26, 2008)

@kalpik did it .

@praka I read on Ubuntu forums that the latest linux drivers 174.xx are experimental releases and we should stick to the 169.xx series for lappy's . although i'm downloading em and will tell if they give some performance boost .

@darkstart , i already have compiz-settings-manager installed but it gives no option to disable transparent titles .

like i said , i DO NOT want to disable compiz , just the transparency thing . i like the viewport switcher thing very much .


----------



## Pat (Jun 26, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> People don't know how to disable Compiz  OMG. Right click and Select Change Desktop Background, I The Effects Menu Select "No Desktop Effects" .. No need to install Compiz Icon. Apart from that try using Mandriva 2008.1



Arre baba he does not want to disable Compiz


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 26, 2008)

Whats the Transparency thing .. Please explain !


----------



## praka123 (Jun 26, 2008)

@zeeshan : that version is OK!it is released already!see here:

ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/latest.txt


----------

